# Charging problems



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Went out Friday night my baby broke.

Lost all battery power. Replaced battery with new (thinking the battery just shorted out cause it was orginal) but it drains very quickly and goes dead again.

Have foglamps, winch and recently installed hand warmers (may be related, but no problems until warmers installed). Will all disconnted, still have same problem.

Tested battery voltage at battery. Too low 11.6v.

Tested at alternator lead (as per manual) and have 60+v.

When she was acting up, even when key was turned back, the instrument panel stayed illuminated and headlights stayed on, but would not start until key turned ahead. Diconnected ignition switch, not change. Wiggled and checked a bunch of connectors and seemed when I played with the headlight/kill switch problem went away, but now I cannot duplicate problem. That problem went away, but charging problem still exists.

Took the regulator/rectifier to work today and preformed test as per manual, passes.


Any suggestions?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what kind of bike is it?
What year?

You can fill out that infomation in your signature here then people can help you quicker by seeing the ride and mods in the signature.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry, 06 BF650i.

Anyway, found the problem with some help.

Bus connector was melted and badly corroded. Soldered wires (white to white and brown to brown) and now all is fine. Fan is working and charging great!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

and sorry, no mods yet.......the wife prefers grass on the lawn....lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that was going to be my suggestion to check if u came back and said carb'd brute pre-07
glad you found your problem!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that was going to be my suggestion to check if u came back and said carb'd brute pre-07
> glad you found your problem!


Not to plug another site, but some good info here on this problem:

http://forums.atvconnection.com/messageview.cfm/catid/9/threadid/554522


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

share the info bro. it's ok.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> share the info bro. it's ok.


Only share the wife, info will cost ya.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet!!!
.... is she hot? :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Sweet!!!
> .... is she hot? :rockn:


Yep, but just like anything pretty, she's expensive too.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

huh. polaris425 can pay my share. he's a high-roller!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> huh. polaris425 can pay my share. he's a high-roller!


Threesomes cost extra.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he's good for it!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Pics of wiring*


----------

